

Ask HN: Cheap Assets and how HN invests their money - brads84

A lot of focus here on HN is increasing income through startups, consulting, etc and I&#x27;ve learned a lot about this from HN.  Now I&#x27;m curious how you smart folks invest your money or grow your money (through assets, stocks, rental properties, and the like...)<p>I can&#x27;t seem to find much in the way of small assets (thinking a few thousand dollars or so) that provides dividends or grows in value other than stocks.  Stocks make me nervous because generally speaking they seem overpriced and I imagine that the specialists have grabbed most of the deals.<p>Thanks!
======
ninja2789
Don't think of the stock market as being limited to buying Company A vs. B.
You have access to other asset classes (bonds/commodities/emerging markets)
through mutual funds and ETFs.

Building wealth is a long-term thing. Understanding what you're buying and
knowing what your goals are will be key to building your assets so you gain
access to the more interesting investment options (rental properties, hedge
funds, etc).

Note, I said more 'interesting', not necessarily better.

Good luck.

------
jkbyc
I also would like to know more, it is a complex topic.

When investing you always have to consider the timeframe and risk you are
willing to take. For example, for a long-term rather low risk investment you
could buy an index fund - a fund that tries to replicate a market index such
as S&P 500 - in that case you will know that your investment will do roughly
as good as market does.

